

NASA faked the moon landing--Therefore (Climate) Science is a Hoax - MichaelJW
http://websites.psychology.uwa.edu.au/labs/cogscience/documents/LskyetalPsychScienceinPressClimateConspiracy.pdf

======
lolcraft
Interesting article, but that submission title ("NASA faked the moon landing--
Therefore (Climate) Science is a Hoax") is shit. A much better one would be
"An Anatomy of the Motivated Rejection of Science".

